# hi



## ladymyst (Feb 12, 2013)

hi every one my name is cassie and i am new to breading mice i got interested in it when i bought a pregnant female mouse and it had curly coated babies i did some research and found out that they are called frizzes 
so this is the bread i want to focus on i would greatly appreciate any advice and if anyone can point me to a breeder in order to purchase new breeders so my mice don't become inbred i would greatly appreciate it 
cassie


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Cassie.
Welcome.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Hello, and welcome to the forum. You might wish to do some research on inbreeding concerning mice, before you make any decisions. As for breeders, it might be easier for a breeder to contact you (if they have mice available), once they know you are in their general area. What country you are in would be helpful.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## ladymyst (Feb 12, 2013)

i live in central minnesota usa


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Welcome!


----------

